# Smoking Carp ???



## hockeyhead (Jan 30, 2008)

I've had some before and would like to try to do some myself. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## capt dan (Jan 31, 2008)

Say it aint so!

This has to go right there with the "pig head" thread!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry, don't know what  came over me, to each his own!


----------



## walking dude (Jan 31, 2008)

did you try a search?


----------



## walking dude (Jan 31, 2008)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...highlight=carp


----------



## bassman (Jan 31, 2008)

Years ago, in a former life I lived in Michigan.  I ate a lot of smoked sucker but not carp.  Don't know why it wouldn't be just as good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .    Keith


----------



## white cloud (Jan 31, 2008)

Maybe carp are prettier over there.
 But wait.... I was tricked once from a guy at work who said it was smoked salmon. It looked like it, smelled like it and beside the big bones tasted real good. He always brought in stuff like muskrat and hard boiled goose eggs.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 31, 2008)

Your in luck, heard this recipe just tonite.....
place carp on cedar plank, season, place over grill or smoker to your liking,
throw away carp and eat cedar plank...
Enjoy!!


----------



## kookie (Jan 31, 2008)

I have heard of it, but never figured out why one would want to. I the only thing I remember using carp for was for target practice and fertilizer in the garden......

Kookie

P.S. Hope you find your recipe your looking for.


----------



## bombo80 (Jan 31, 2008)

Been a few years since I smoked any carp.  I used to bowfish for them with my Bear recurve, in the spring.  My favorite spot got completely dug up, and redone by the DOT and Corp of Engineers.  The last time I went there, there was barely enough water for the minnows to survive.

Anyway, I did them much the same way I did kipperred salmon.  I just packed them in a combination of brown sugar and salt, and let if sit for a day or two, then smoked it to a good temp.

www.sausagemania.com/kippermania.html

that is the link I have used many times.  For carp, I wouldn't bother with the rum and brown sugar painting, but if you want to, give it a shot.  I think they turned out really nice without it.

The only real bad thing about doing fish, YOU GOTTA CLEAN THE SMOKEHOUSE, ans I mean INSIDE.  I did a batch of jerky awhile after doing some carp, man did that jerky taste fishy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck


----------



## mossymo (Jan 31, 2008)

I fish the Red River for walleye and catfish, when I do catch carp there is usually someone else down at the river wanting the carp for either smoking or catfish bait. I hear carp are very good smoked; I just personally have not gone there yet.....


----------



## peculiarmike (Jan 31, 2008)

Bubba, you don't smoke with cedar and you don't eat cedar!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Down in the Ozarks we nail the carp to an oak board.
Smoke 8 hours with hickory.
Throw the carp away - eat the board.


----------



## nh3b's (Jan 31, 2008)

I have heard the same thing but have never tried it either. As we might all know it is a delicasy in Asian countries and also in Europe. Being raised on the Detroit river, seeing what they wallowed around in....No way, Jose! 

If I knew where it came from, like, farm rased in a pond...I would try it. Ive heard they are a white flaky meat and they key is not to cut a mud vien when cleaning.


----------



## richtee (Jan 31, 2008)

Heh. I have tasted it...not bad, but not worth it to me. Besides, they REAL ugly! My great uncle used to smoke sheephead... a type of carp I think.


----------



## lcruzen (Jan 31, 2008)

Smoked carp = Detroit sushi


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jan 31, 2008)

not gonna do it.  I have heard of people eating it.  I have also heard, DO NOT TRY AND DEEP FAT FRY IT.  ruined a fryer that way


----------



## wahouse8 (Jan 31, 2008)

I would be afraid of the source... Carp are often old and carrying a lot of toxins around.  I guess if they are farm raised but I would be very weary if you were taking it out of somewhere sketchy.


----------



## got smoke (Jan 31, 2008)

thats funny


----------



## got smoke (Jan 31, 2008)

we have contests every year to see who can catch the most carp just to get them out of the river two years ago me and my daughter caught 85 of them just threw them in a dumpster.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 31, 2008)

I've pressure canned carp.....it's a lot like salmon, the bones pretty much dissolve. Wonder if I could cold smoke it first, then can?
Might be worth a try?


----------



## bassman (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm sure that would be great smoked then canned.  I have canned a lot of sucker then used them to make faux salmon patties.  Pretty good stuff!                 Keith


----------



## d-mo (Jan 31, 2008)

well, I can't help ya with the smokin' end of this .. but I can certainly point you to a the best place in North America to catch these suckers ... pm me if you would like the directions. 

d-mo


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 31, 2008)

D-mo, how far up north are these fish?


Bassman, I'm going to give it a try this summer.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 31, 2008)

i have had TONS of deep fat fried carp,.....its excellant.........the hot oil dissolves all the pin bones............all thats left are bone that look like dinosaur bones..........it is good stuff.............ugly fish.......but they ARE becoming a sport fish.........the fresh water version of a bone fish......puts up a HECK of a fight..........in England, they are a delicacy, and a sought after fish to catch.........

all in all.........they are worth the effort........i know from personal experience..........


----------



## xcap (Jan 31, 2008)

Years ago while leving in Neb. I smoked them a few times in the Weber  & they were quite good.  Didn't do much special, as I kenw almost zero about smoking except that it took smoke.  Knew they were good eating as a favorite noon stop of many from the AF base I was at went there for either deep fried Carp or Catfish they raised in adjacent ponds.  As someone stated a nice flaky white meat.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 31, 2008)

xcap...........my first experience with deep fried carp was in a bar in the town of plattsmouth.......just abit south of bellvue and Offutt AFB.
it was also the first time i have bbq'd coon......which was also good........

gotta love those riverfolk.......they sure do know how to cook


----------



## low&slow (Jan 31, 2008)

They are a lot of fun to catch. Me & my buddies go to the lake and catch em all night long. Just drinkin beer and catching 15 pounders every 5 minutes. Its a blast!! We never keep em, just catch & release. I heard ya got to pressure cook em.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 31, 2008)

you take the carp.......de-scale it, gut it, and then slice on a backwards angle to the spine, on the side of the fish, every 1/2 inch or so........
this way the hot oil gets into the meat, and dissolves the fine pin bones.......
good stuff maynard


----------



## xcap (Jan 31, 2008)

I lived in Plattsmouth 1979--80, till being sent to Okinawa by AF.  Caught the Carp in the Missouri right near town.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 31, 2008)

then you should remember the waterhole bar..............i had a lot of great times in that town.............corn fesitival in sept? i think.........BIG street party that was............hehehe


----------



## capt dan (Jan 31, 2008)

De-scale, does that mean putting the scales back on?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you are gonna scale a big carp, ya better have yer safety  goggles on, them  guitar picks fly everywhere!


----------



## mrh (Feb 1, 2008)

We ate a lot of smoked carp when I was a kid. My Grandpa would soak them in a salt brine (Enough salt to float a egg) then he would smoke them.  I always liked it. Another thing he did was to pickle them, that was real good and the small bones would soften up.  I just wish I would have learned how he did it. He never used a recipe just did it by taste.

Mark


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 1, 2008)

Pickled carp Is great.

It used to be called Catfish Charlies. There are several eateries in that area that serve carp.

Deep fried carp in excellent. You clean it as you would any other fish, score it every 1/4 or 1/2 inch bread it and throw it hot oil. I've never ruined a fryer. It's very white, flaky, and mild flavored.


Clean, score, merinade in teriyaki and smoke. easy and fantastic. Scoring is important, or you'll get a throat full of bones.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 1, 2008)

wish "I" said that.........BWHAHAHAHAH


----------



## jbchoice1 (Feb 1, 2008)

maybe that's where we went wrong, didn't score it.  the whole thing kinda melted and disappeared.  haven't tried again.  will try though.  now that I've got some pointers.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 1, 2008)

was it the whole fish, or did you try and fillet it?


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 2, 2008)

Smoked carp is very very good, catch some nice 3 pounders, clean and scale, fillet them out and cut the mud strip out of the meat. Soak in a salt brine overnight, rinse and smoke. Rivals salmon in my book! 

Many go wrong leaving the mud strip in which imparts a nasty taste when you get that piece. Also, spring is best and so are the 3 pounders, much larger or later in the year and the get mushy. 

Bullheads are good also, although alot of work for such a small fish. Over did some once and made bullhead jerky, didn't care much for them, but my sister sat and ate about 15 of em.

Carp are fun to catch and really around here a nusaince fish, we catch them in rivers and lakes, as long as the water is fairly fast moving, I've never been to concerned about eating them. The lake needs to be fairly clear as well.

OK, gotta go wipe the drool off the beard now!


----------



## hockeyhead (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! You I'll let you know if I try it , ok!


----------



## fireguy (Feb 4, 2008)

THis post is a bit late but I thought some might appreciate it...
My fishin buddies and I always live by the old Rule...
" IF you eat carp, you eat crap"


----------



## glued2it (Feb 5, 2008)

I've see locust and lizards smoked(on survivor man) and I didn't feel the need to try that either.

 I guess everyone has there preferences. I'm going to pass on this one.

But if I'm stranded in the wild, I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 5, 2008)

Well my teeth ain't brown yet.
I said I'd never eat gar either, but I did. It's fantastic. Don't know about smoked, but it sure is good hot and straight out of the oil.


----------



## chef skip steele (Feb 5, 2008)

havin grown up in the missippi delta , father had a smoke house that had been on the farm since after the flood of 1929. german carp, is one of the best smoked fish out there is has a high oil content makein it excellent for takin smoke
scales down cutting out the ribs and the dark brown veins rub with salt / brown sugar rub red pepper to the ratio of heavy salt and pepper
smoke to 125 degrees check when you start seein white bubbles form around the edge of the skin
carp also pressure cooks up great for canning use in fish cakes
don't be afraid


----------



## hockeyhead (Feb 8, 2008)

I might wait awhile for the smoked carp, I'm a catfish (fried) man anyway, thanks all!


----------



## oldroller (Feb 18, 2008)

About 30 yrs ago a friend brought some smoked carp to work.He talked me into trying it but wouldn't tell me what it was.it came from a clean creek near home and i gotta say it was GOOD


----------

